# Feline fan club!



## Ice tiger (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you like cats? Do you have a cat? Do you want a cat? Come here and talk about cats, because you know cats are the rulers of the universe. Talk about cats, discuss your cat, talk about whatever is related to cats! 
If you have a cat, post him/her! :3

No dogs allowed.
No cat haters allowed.
Be nice.

Members:
Ice tiger (me)
Flora and Ashes
Dragon
Darksong
Dewgongeru 
Mike the Foxhog
Superyoshi888
Cryptica
Eeveeskitty
Taliax
Eevee_em
Zuea
Mewkachu
Flametail
Peter


----------



## Flora (Jan 24, 2009)

Dangit, I don't have pictures of my kitties. D:

Join?  I have about seven cats throughout my entire life, but only four are left. D:


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 24, 2009)

*Makes list* You've been added. :3 Meow.


----------



## Flora (Jan 24, 2009)

Wait, my brain struck inspiration since my mom has pictures of our cats online. :D

The dog is up there, *points up* but all these kitties are alive.

Pumpkin is more commonly known as Bunny, though, and Harry's tail isn't gray anymore.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 24, 2009)

JOIN

I don't have a cat, but they are awesum. =D


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 24, 2009)

Bwaa your cats are cute Flora! *Adds Dragon*
My kitty:http://s726.photobucket.com/albums/ww268/Icetiger666/?action=view&current=100_0593.jpg


----------



## Flora (Jan 24, 2009)

Ooh, your cat is cute, too!


----------



## Dragon (Jan 24, 2009)

I want a cat ;_;

So my illegally imported ocelot will have to do Ocelots are cool. =D


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 25, 2009)

Ocelots are awesome :sunglasses: I want one.... Hahaha my cat is sitting in the chair next to me :3


----------



## Darksong (Jan 25, 2009)

I want to join!

I wish I had a cat, but my dad's allergic DX


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 25, 2009)

*Adds to list*
Yay 4th member~ Meow


----------



## Dragon (Jan 25, 2009)

So just get an ocelot! =3


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 25, 2009)

Can't, the licenses you have to buy to own a wild animal are EXPENSIVE not to mention the feeding cost :(


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 25, 2009)

I want a cat. :(


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 25, 2009)

^ Why not ask your parents/guardians? Or are they allergic? 
I love cats~ Everyone should have a cat, I think, because cats are so awesome. Egyptians worshiped them,  people should all worship cats today, too. ^-^ *Wanders off to make cat shrine*


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 25, 2009)

They just don't want one.

I've tried, trust me.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 25, 2009)

I liek kittehs :D Can I join?

One of Flora's cats can talk.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone can join! As long as you like cats! 
hehe there are cats plastered all over the walls in my room :3
Aw your parents don't want a cat? :( Cats make great pets, until the hack up something on the carpet and scratch up your furniture.~ 
*Hands robotic cat plushie* It poops batteries!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 25, 2009)

Yay ^^

I had a cat when I was, like, two. But my parents got rid of it because I was allergic and I ate its food. But now my allergy's gone (I think), I really want to get one one day :D


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 25, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I ate its food.


Lol you reminded me about how my little brother ate cat food out out of our old cats bowl xD He liked it too :3 And my old cat liked fish food~

And I want to be a crazy cat lady when I move out, and have like, 100-200 5-10 cats :3


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 25, 2009)

I love kitty cats! See my sig for a picture of my pet cat.

I have two of my own, but together we own 6, and that is not counting the 3 stray cats we feed. My cats are Midnight and Booger.(the one in the picture.) Midnight is black with a patch of white fur shaped like a full moon on his neck.(not perfectly circular, but still awesome nontheless) Booger was originally a nickname for the other cat, but we never did name him so it became his official name.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 25, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> And I want to be a crazy cat lady when I move out, and have like, 100-200 5-10 cats :3


Not if I become a Crazy Cat Man first.

And we can have a cat duel to see who's the best Crazy Cat Person. We see who can throw cats at people hardest and yell the most incoherent gibberish.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 25, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> I love kitty cats! See my sig for a picture of my pet cat.
> 
> I have two of my own, but together we own 6, and that is not counting the 3 stray cats we feed. My cats are Midnight and Booger.(the one in the picture.) Midnight is black with a patch of white fur shaped like a full moon on his neck.(not perfectly circular, but still awesome nontheless) Booger was originally a nickname for the other cat, but we never did name him so it became his official name.


Aww... Your kitten is cute!



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Not if I become a Crazy Cat Man first.
> 
> And we can have a cat duel to see who's the best Crazy Cat Person. We see who can throw cats at people hardest and yell the most incoherent gibberish.


Ok! ehwattercatdyie blabernab! *throws cat at Mike*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 25, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> Ok! ehwattercatdyie blabernab! *throws cat at Mike*


I can't retaliate right now, I don't have any cats yet. We'll settle this in about 60 years' time when I'm good and senile.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 25, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I can't retaliate right now, I don't have any cats yet. We'll settle this in about 60 years' time when I'm good and senile.


XD Ok~
Playing with cat toys is fun... >.> Seriously, get a string with a mouse on it, then start batting it around, I am _fascinated_ by things on strings >.>


----------



## Darksong (Jan 25, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> And I want to be a crazy cat lady when I move out, and have like, 100-200 5-10 cats :3


Ditto. 

I'm reading a book called _Harriet the Spy_ where there's one person who has twenty-six cats. Of course, I can't remember all of their names at the moment.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 25, 2009)

:3 kitties! Meow. Ew I ate a cat treat... it was _awful_ why dose my cat beg for them?! D: I tried some cat food too, and it was gross, why doesn't my cat go on strike? ._. I wonder what she thinks about cat food...


----------



## Dragon (Jan 26, 2009)

Fish food is good. =D

Or if you don't want to get an ocelot, what about a cheetah a.. Persian? >_O


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 26, 2009)

Because Pokemon aren't real :( Or are you referring to those hideous squish-faced-long-hair-lame excuse-for a feline cats?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 26, 2009)

Errrr... no.

Cat toys=awesome. I like the stupidly realistic mice >.>


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 26, 2009)

I was at a childrens' hospital a few weeks ago (For my little brother to get X-rays) And there was Christmas ornaments hanging from strings on the ceiling, I started batting at them, and some old lady was staring at me ._. Batting at thing is fun :3


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 26, 2009)

I NEEDS to join.

My mom won't let me have a cat because my dad is allergic. I can't wait till I move out of the house...


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 26, 2009)

Meow. lots of people like kitties! :3 my dad is allergic to cats and I have a cat... Hmm maybe some people are more allergic than others.
*Hands robotic cat plushie that poops batteries*


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 26, 2009)

Hell yes cats are my favorite animals!

Joinfish~

I sometimes act catlike without trying :/

But ehh...


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 26, 2009)

Booger, Midnight, and a third cat, Sandman, woke me up and now I can't sleep. Booger and Sandman wanted to eat and now I'm starting to feel hungry as well, but I can't be bothered to get up from the computer.

Booger sometimes acts like a dog. I have caught him digging through our trash can and he carries stuff around in his mouth. This may be because his best buddy is my dog, who growls when she likes something because, or my mom says, she thinks she is purring. And almost all of the cats drink from the toilet. O_O


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 26, 2009)

Darksong said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I'm reading a book called _Harriet the Spy_ where there's one person who has twenty-six cats. Of course, I can't remember all of their names at the moment.


If I had 26 cats I'd just name them Cat 1, Cat 2, Cat 3, Cat 4, Cat 5, Cat 6, Cat 7, Cat 8, Cat 9, Cat 10, Cat 11, Cat 12, Cat 13, Cat 14, Cat 15, Cat 16, Cat 17, Cat 18, Cat 19, Cat 20, Cat 21, Cat 22, Cat 23, Cat 24, Cat 25, and Cat 26.

Or after the letters of the Latin alphabet :3


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 27, 2009)

My cat is sleeping in a chair next to me :3 sometimes she jumps up on the table and steps on the keys though and screws EVERYTHING up D: 
Hmm... * Hands all members robotic cat plushies that poop batteries* 
Merry christmas~ Or um monday? ~~~~ :3 ~~~~~ Squiggles <3~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taliax (Jan 27, 2009)

I'M SO JOINING THIS CLUB

There's a cat that's been hanging around our neighboorhood. My mom won't let us take it inside (even though it's supposed to ice tonight), though. My mom would let us have a cat, but my dad won't. Neither are allergic.


----------



## Flora (Jan 27, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> One of Flora's cats can talk.


NO HE CAN'T. I'VE ESTABLISHED THAT.



Ice tiger said:


> Lol you reminded me about how my little brother ate cat food out out of our old cats bowl xD He liked it too :3 And my old cat liked fish food~
> 
> And I want to be a crazy cat lady when I move out, and have like, 100-200 5-10 cats :3


My siblings once tried using a litter box. o.o

Also, my friend's already _attracting_ the cats.  So there.


----------



## eevee_em (Jan 27, 2009)

Kittys!*joins*

I have 1 cat(no pictures or I'd post them) and want to be a zoo keeper for big cats when I grow up. I don't think I'll ever have some insane number of cats, but I bat my pencil around at school sometimes when I'm bored And I sleep curled up like a cat.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 27, 2009)

eevee_em said:


> And I sleep curled up like a cat.


Ooh, me kinda. =3


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, lots of people like kitties :3 
BUT I AM A KITTY!!! Mwahahahaha! >:3 
Rawr, I am a tiger and I shall eat you! 
Meow~ My cat is meowing, oh did I mention my cat's name is Asteroid? But I like calling her 'kitty' or 'evil fluff monster' or 'fluff lord' :3


----------



## zuea (Jan 27, 2009)

yes! kittys i love and there cute 
i miss my kitty thought.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 27, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> NO HE CAN'T. I'VE ESTABLISHED THAT.


He can though.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 28, 2009)

Errg I think my cat is in heat D: NO, YOU CANNOT GO OUTSIDE KITTY!!! THEM MALE CATS WILL RAPE YOU!!! 
>.>


----------



## Flora (Jan 28, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> He can though.


No he can't.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 28, 2009)

Must join...

I love cats, by far my favorite animal.

I don't really have time to do much description now but...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 28, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> No he can't.


You don't know that. Maybe he's just not very talkative.


----------



## Mewkachu (Jan 28, 2009)

Can I join? I LOVE cats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I used to have one, but I had to give her away because my mother's allergic. =(


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone can join! :3 You don't even have to have a cat, as long as you like them you can join!
Ugh, my cat keeps trying to escape! >:[ What the F*** 

Ps: Everyone who has posted here has been added to the list~


----------



## Taliax (Jan 28, 2009)

I _so _want to be a crazy cat lady when I grow up. [/shortpost]


----------



## Dragon (Jan 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, you're going to have a lot of competition. Fortunately, I'll make it easier for you all and just collect mai ocelots~


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 29, 2009)

Taliax said:


> I _so _want to be a crazy cat lady when I grow up. [/shortpost]


Yay! 
crazy cat ladies rock! :3 Meow! *Throws cats at everyone*


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 29, 2009)

I _ALSO_want to be a crazy cat lady when I grow up! I want to be surrounded by friendly cats all day! Petting, feeding, cuteness, awesomeness...etc.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 29, 2009)

I would get a cat, but 

1. My dad's allergic.

2. My mom says she has too much responsibility around the house. I insist I'll take care of it (she's said this about a dog too) but she still says no. D:


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 29, 2009)

WHY HAVEN'T I JOINED THIS YET.

*obsessobsessobsess*

I am a cat, and live with (wait for it) about 23 (only 18 of which are here to stay) roommates, not counting those three vile creatures some call dogs as well as an aloof equine friend in the backyard.

I shall find pictures soon~

... You all want to be crazy cat ladies when you're older, but I already _am_ one. |D And I wouldn't give it up for anything.

Edit: Ah, here we go. Found pictures!

Bianca
Catnip


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 29, 2009)

Aww...the cats are sooo cute.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 29, 2009)

Kitties kitties kitttiiieeesssssss! <3 Flametails cats are cute! <3 <3 specially the white and gray one with the blue eyes! :D


----------



## Taliax (Jan 30, 2009)

Flametail said:


> WHY HAVEN'T I JOINED THIS YET.
> 
> *obsessobsessobsess*
> 
> ...


YOU ARE SO LUCKY >l( *throws fish at your face*


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 30, 2009)

If you think they're cute in the pictures, you should see them in real life. Catnip is sitting here in my lap purring (she's my baby). <3 You can't tell from the photo, but she has a tabby tail and pretty green eyes.

As for Bianca, she's frickin' GORGEOUS. I have no idea what her lineage is, and I've never seen a cat of her description before. She just walked by, and I concluded that her colors are as follows: white, black, brown, tan, peach, and gray. But she's feral, so I can't hug her. D;



			
				Taliax said:
			
		

> YOU ARE SO LUCKY >l( *throws fish at your face*


I know. |D *gloats* And thanks for the fish, my roommates enjoyed it.

But hey, if you ever need a new kitteh, I'll always have foster cats for you to adopt.

More pictures coming soon~ (Oh gawd prepare to drown in images.)


----------



## Taliax (Jan 30, 2009)

*Drownds* XD


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 30, 2009)

Ugh the dog keeps chasing my cat >:[ She doesn't like it, I hate that dog, it's evil, he bit my little brother, and is constantly being violent towards guests, it needs to go >:0


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 30, 2009)

D-don't hurt him! D; I'll take him! I'll take him! *tried to rescue a stray dog today and failed, depressingly* I'll make sure he gets a nice home away from cats and anyone that will be hurt by him.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 30, 2009)

No, no, I won't hurt him, after he bites a few more innocent children and old people, the vet will do that. :P Seriously, if you met this dog, you would NOT want to rescue him. He barks at little children, he growls and bites at peoples ankles VICIOUSLY when you go to feed him, he bites people HARD to get food from their hands, he jumps on the table and steals stuff from it. He needs to go to doggy school or something >:[ But of course, and I quote 


> _Gustav is a good dog, Jake deserved to be bitten, he aggravated him. He's a dog, of course he wants food from the table. He though you were offering that food to him, that's why he snatched it. Hes just protecting us!_


What. The. F***. My little brother did nothing. I don't give the dog food. Jumping is bad, you can train him not to. Protecting us from little old ladies and little girls in pink dresses? Hmm.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 30, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> No, no, I won't hurt him, after he bites a few more innocent children and old people, the vet will do that.


._. If that means what I think it means, and you're serious, I do not care what continents I have to cross to get to you, I'm coming and getting that dog.

About all those things he does... I'd take him anyway. I have cats who've shredded each other (and myself) in more than just a small figh sort of way, and one who is downright dangerous to small children. Not to mention that one my dogs injured another one twice, and badly. We had to separate the victim from the others. But to give them up? That's beyond anything I can begin to fathom.

I'm sorry, when you've worked for a rescue for 4-5 years, you get to the point where you kind of, um, passionately loathe the entire human race.


Mrrf. I've collected my pictures, but it was surprisingly tiring work going through that many images. I suppose you'll have to wait to see the horde. xD


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 30, 2009)

Urg...the dog.

I'm not sure what should happen but it shouldn't be hurt. Yes it's hurt others but is that it's fault, does it know better?


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh crap, did I really say all that stuff? >.> I forgot to take my medicine yesterday, I get awful thoughts and ideas when I don't D: 
Yeah, the dog seriously needs to go to doggy training school to teach it not to do those things, because the person who raised him is stupid when it comes to animals.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep, I hate people who get animals to torture them :(


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 30, 2009)

I love animals, I don't hurt them~ *Huggles kitty* I remembered to take my medicine today ^^


----------



## Taliax (Jan 31, 2009)

Yay for medicine! Exept when some stupid people go and get hooked on pain pills and junk like that... *cough*

Err... anyway, to at least make this post somewhat have a point, my mom bought the cat that's been hanging around our house some cat food, but it doesn't like it as much because it's used to people food now. And for some reason I want to call stray cats hobos. *is going mentaly insane*


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 31, 2009)

*huggles cat plushie and wishes for cat*


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 31, 2009)

My cat woke me up D:< I'm awake now but she woke me up at like, 5:00 am this morning because she was hungry, erg, so annoying. Ah well, she's allowed to because shes a cat and I can't stop her >.>


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 31, 2009)

Cats cats cats cats cats

Yay for cats! 

I feel randomly happy right now~


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 31, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> *huggles cat plushie and wishes for cat*


*poof*





There must be a genie in that there plushie.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 1, 2009)

Amazing!

And my favorite breed~


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

:D Cute kitties! Hehe I was just eating broccoli and my cat started begging for it, so I gave her some and she didn't eat it! 
P.S I hate broccoli but was eating it anyway because my dad was >.> And I forgot what broccoli tasted like raw xD


----------



## Taliax (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> *poof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cat looks almost exacly like the one that's been at our house.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

D:< My cat woke me up AGAIN!!! >: 
Coffee...
This is the annoying thing about cats, they bother you while your sleeping.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 1, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> :D Cute kitties! Hehe I was just eating broccoli and my cat started begging for it, so I gave her some and she didn't eat it!


She sounds wasteful.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep~ What a brat

~~~~~~
I GOT SILVER EGG!!! :D


----------



## Darksong (Feb 2, 2009)

>:( Why does everyone BUT me get the rare eggs?

I REALLY wish I had a cat... I wouldn't even mind being woken up at four in the morning. I wake up early anyway. :D


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 2, 2009)

Getting rare eggs is hard I know D: click as fast as you can!
Meep I got my cat a new collar :3


----------



## Darksong (Feb 2, 2009)

^ I can't because my computer is slower than everyone else's and even though I have really really fast reactions, they get them at the speed of _light!_ D:< Hmph. As if I don't have enough trouble already.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 2, 2009)

^ My computer's pretty slow too...but kind people give me eggs! But the only rare I have is one Gold...

And I've got MORE winter eggs :)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 2, 2009)

Why are we talking about dragons in the feline fan club?

I. LIKE. DRAWING. CATS!!


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, I got confused because people were talking about dragons so I assumed this was the Dragcave fanclub...

Drawing cats are awesome!


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 2, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Drawing cats are awesome!


Yeah, they're like drawing pins, or drawing rooms, but they're cats!


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 2, 2009)

Kitties are fun to draw :3 I want a pen with kitties on it :3 and a kitty eraser... But all I have are kitty magnets, kitty posters plastered all over my walls, a tiger blanket, and a tiger calender I NEED MORE KITTY THINGS!!! D:< Like I want kitty stuffed animals and such, too 
  ^-^
( `y`)


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 3, 2009)

I have kitty plushies~

A lot.

It's where my newbies cat plushie supply comes from.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll donate a cat plushie, EeveeSkitty!

...

If I can find it... >_O


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 3, 2009)

Meow meow meow
I am a Siberian white tiger! AND I WILL EAT YOU!!! xD 
Teh cat treats are gross >.<


----------



## Taliax (Feb 4, 2009)

Man, the neighboors took the cat into their house, and I haven't seen it outside since. 

):<


----------



## Darksong (Feb 4, 2009)

^ ROSIIIIIIIEE!!! :DDDD
Sorry, that's the smiley I always use for my RSP character. She's a Purugly. :D

You won't believe how many stuffed cats I have, and all of my stuffed animals combined are even more. I've loved them since I was very small. :D


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 4, 2009)

I have the cat plushies and my little sister has no felines but a tiger. It is SOOOO cute~

I reckon cats should fly~


----------



## eevee_em (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a giant leopard plushie I use as a pillow. Don't really keep track of my other ones but I'm sure I have kitties somewhere:)


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 5, 2009)

KITTIES!!! :D
Teh, I wore my cats collar all day today (I can make it big enough to fit) Just to see why she hates it so much, and it's a bit itchy, really >.> But comfy too, I think~ I need to get myself one! :D


----------



## Taliax (Feb 6, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> I have the cat plushies and my little sister has no felines but a tiger. It is SOOOO cute~
> 
> I reckon cats should fly~


Someone posted about Hollyleaf having the abitlity to flyas her special power in the Warriors fan club. XD


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I remember something...I think it was something to do with crashing into trees?


----------



## Dragon (Feb 6, 2009)

That would be me. XD

We might end up starting something HOT SKITTY ON WAILORD ACTION


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Feb 6, 2009)

*latepost*



Ice tiger said:


> Oh crap, did I really say all that stuff? >.> I forgot to take my medicine yesterday, I get awful thoughts and ideas when I don't D:
> Yeah, the dog seriously needs to go to doggy training school to teach it not to do those things, because the person who raised him is stupid when it comes to animals.


Oh, okay. n_n All is forgiven. Sounds like me if I haven't had chocolate in a while.


... They're finally here! Oh, the horror!

THE FLAMEY CAT PICTURES!

Owned cats:

http://i40.tinypic.com/20kbqsh.jpg (Abbey does not like to be chased around by foolish humans.)
http://i43.tinypic.com/5mfosj.jpg (Bill knows how awesome he is.)
http://i44.tinypic.com/e0qwqv.jpg (Bill/Catnip/Abbey group picture. Poor Catnip.)
http://i43.tinypic.com/14ux21k.jpg (Blossom and Copper are gorgeous ferals.)
http://i41.tinypic.com/16j07k1.jpg http://i43.tinypic.com/16gcyn4.jpg http://i44.tinypic.com/nf4fls.jpg (Doodle in various stages of life.)
http://i40.tinypic.com/2whjrxz.jpg http://i44.tinypic.com/16ixhj9.jpg (Young 'n' pretty Figaro to old and fat Figaro.)
http://i41.tinypic.com/20ua7go.jpg (Mandy--so cute, but so evil!)
http://i44.tinypic.com/2itklyc.jpg (Mindy, her almost!twin sister.)
http://i44.tinypic.com/2jba6pl.jpg (Misty, also adorable and evil.)
http://i41.tinypic.com/oj2ucp.jpg http://i41.tinypic.com/16l8k2.jpg (Normal Monte [short for Montessori, pronounced 'Monty'] and WTF!Monte.) 
http://i43.tinypic.com/14x1m6e.jpg (Safari, Misty's insane son. He was born here but is feral. e_e)
http://i41.tinypic.com/4udwgo.jpg (Ruby, the household idiot--but so sweet.)
http://i43.tinypic.com/30u8kkl.jpg (Sierra is not amused.)
http://i43.tinypic.com/2s14xsi.jpg (Zia is frickin' ANOREXIC.)

I can't find pictures of all of 'em, unfortunately, but there are many foster cat pictures to show as well. 

... The invasion has begun. >D


----------



## Dragon (Feb 6, 2009)

I WANT YOUR CATS They are awesum. DDDD: *yowls*


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd give a couple of 'em to you if I could. 'Fraid I can't help you with that, but if you're ever visiting my city, I work for a cat rescue, so... xD


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 6, 2009)

CATS They will rule the world! And I'm sick D: *Cough cough* These cough drops are worse than cat food D:


----------



## Darksong (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow... I wish I had that many cats... but only one or two would do.

I can't wait six and a half years to get a cat D: I'M TOO ANXIOUS! Why did my dad have to be (horribly) allergic?


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 7, 2009)

Grr...I can't wait to move out into my own house, I'm not allowed to have ANY cats so BOO HOO.

So I'll get heaps when I move out :)

I'll give them all a very big bedroom for all of them.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 7, 2009)

The cat that hangs around my house (and lives in the storm drain) came back! My sister named her (or him?) Lily. She (or he?) has a collar, so it must be a kittypet housecat, but we haven't seen any lost cat signs, and there is no tag on the collar.

Flametail: I SHALL STALK YOU AND STEAL YOUR KITTIES!!!!! mwahahahaha (not really, of course. xD)


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 7, 2009)

For some reason I feel bad for having a kitty right now, seeing as you guys can't have any D:. *Gets box of kittens and passes around to everyone* Maybe Flametail should spare a couple...


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 7, 2009)

Yay kittens!

Grabs a Silver/blue and Golden Tabby~


----------



## Darksong (Feb 8, 2009)

*grabs silver tabby*

I shall name her Silverstream! :D

Silverstream has always been my favorite warrior.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 8, 2009)

Meow~ My cat made me get out of bed so I could feed her D:< now I can't sleep, but there is fresh coffee so.... :3 

There are still plenty of kittens to go around! And their hungry! :o


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 9, 2009)

Ooh hungry? *Buys every kittypet can be spoiled with. Fills two bowls with Silverfeather and Goldenfeather written on them with the best most fancy cat food around*


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 9, 2009)

Kitties~ *Grabs expensive food and feeds all the unwanted kitties* ;-; poor kitties! Adopt them people! D: *Huggles kitties*
EDIT: Ew my cat barfed, but that's not the worst part, after she barfed, the dog ran up and ATE it D: EW EW EW EW. At least I didn't have to clean it up XD.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 9, 2009)

OK, I'm adopting two more a plain White and a plain Black.

So I have 

Goldenfeather
Silverfeather
Shadowfeather
Whitefeather

*gets Shadowfeather and Whitefeather's bowls and fills them too and get every kittypet toy existing*

Maybe we could do a mini roleplay like thing~

With our adopted cats. Like the Warriors RP but...with Kittypets or forced Clan cats :)


----------



## Taliax (Feb 9, 2009)

^What do you mean 'forced Clan cats'? :/ 

£§╚ƒó◘♫• Woah that was weired.


----------



## eevee_em (Feb 9, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> Ew my cat barfed, but that's not the worst part, after she barfed, the dog ran up and ATE it D: EW EW EW EW. At least I didn't have to clean it up XD.


I've had my dog do that a couple times. Dogs can be grossXP


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 9, 2009)

^ XP I know D: 
A kitty RP would be fun! ^-^
... But Eeveeskitty or someone else has to make it... ( I'm not good with making up plots D:)


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah I'm not that great with plots either...

I mean we have the Warrior RP but a sort of more KITTYPET RP would be awesome~

And Clan cats forced to become a pet.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 10, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> So I have
> 
> Goldenfeather
> Silverfeather
> ...


STOP STEALING MY WARRIORS SUFFIX >:/

But at least you don't have a Stormfeather. Then I would scratch you. *hisses*
So in an attempt to keep you away from my name, how about... no not Windfeather that's mine too never mind, my names! *steals*


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 10, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> CATS They will rule the world!


Cats are too lazy to conquer the world. They'll just stay around being fluffy :3


----------



## Taliax (Feb 10, 2009)

There is now ANOTHER cat hanging around my neighboorhood. 

Oh great, the way I said that made it sound like that isn't a good thing.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 11, 2009)

Meow! 
Um...
I um...
 ^-^
(`y`)
   "
I like cats too much... 
Wait, you can never like cats too much! :D *Huggles kitties*


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 11, 2009)

Dragon said:


> STOP STEALING MY WARRIORS SUFFIX >:/
> 
> But at least you don't have a Stormfeather. Then I would scratch you. *hisses*
> So in an attempt to keep you away from my name, how about... no not Windfeather that's mine too never mind, my names! *steals*


How dare you?

Anyway there are probably hundreds of people using the suffix 'feather'.

Goldenfeather
Silverfeather
Whitefeather
Shadowfeather

*buys a new house as tall as Sky Tower(Auckland, NZ. I doubt you know it but it is tall :)) and gives half to the four cats and half for me and my human family*

Goldenfeather, Silverfeather, Whitefeather and Shadowfeather each have their own room which would be about the size of a house. Their room is practically a house, sleeping areas, litter boxes, cat adapted fridge with lots of food and so much more like toys :)

Everything a cat wants is here!

And the address is 300 Kittypet Road~


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 11, 2009)

^ :D Kittypet road :3

I want a house with seperate rooms for my cats! (Well I will get more kitties, I only have 1) I WANT 4 CATS! :D  
Black and white one
Grey swirl one
Calico one
The one I have now :3


----------



## Taliax (Feb 11, 2009)

I would be happy if I could at least have one cat. >:(


----------



## zuea (Feb 12, 2009)

i had 3 cats, but i will get more at my home. i will have 4 cats!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 12, 2009)

*grabs black kitty with white paws* SHINDEIRU~ :DDDDDDD

You say he's hungry? *feeds cat food*

Yay cat simulations!~


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyhow dragon, I've had the names for a while nowand I'm writing a Fanfic about them~

But I'm a lazy cat so I haven't done much on it lately, motivation is not getting me today...


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 12, 2009)

Meow Um... my cat keeps trying to escape D: meany kitty. We used to let her outside, but after the neighbors attempted to kill her twice I refuse to allow her to go outside ever again. Our neighbors are evil, once they shot her with a bb gun, and the other they removed her collar, then dumped her off 10 miles from our house D: But we have insufficient evidence to convict them ;-; I hate our neighbors. 
  ^--^
= `y`=


----------



## Taliax (Feb 13, 2009)

^Evil meanies! *hisses*


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 13, 2009)

*hisses as pet cats hiss as well*

GRR...stupid neighbors...


----------



## Taliax (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you know why they did that, Ice Tiger?


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 13, 2009)

Because she pooped in their yard :/ 
Which is no reason at all >:0 
Cat poo is _good_ for your lawn! D:<


----------



## Dragon (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah I know everyone has the suffix, but being delusional is fun. =3 Rawr.

Oh oh Ice tiger you should shoot at your neighbors with a BB gun! >:3


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 13, 2009)

Cats cats cats~

Still lazy lazy ES isn't writing and is making teams for competitive battling :/


----------



## Taliax (Feb 13, 2009)

Lazy Taliax isn't working on her art requests.
Go talking about myself in third personness!


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 13, 2009)

Ice tiger drew something. Ice tiger likes it. :D Ghetto ninja kitty X3


----------



## Flora (Feb 13, 2009)

My friend got a four month old kitty. His name's Gus.

Of course, he calls him Señor Pantalones de Fuego.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 14, 2009)

Lazy ES is STILL not writing and is still working on her Trick Room team :/


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 14, 2009)

Ice tiger is lazy and not bothering to get dressed. 
Ice tiger likes the chocolate she got
Ice tiger doesn't know why she is typing like this :O


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 14, 2009)

ES says that Ice Tiger is writing like that because it is fun
ES thinks it's fun too
ES is feeling stupidly happy
ES is still not writing


----------



## Taliax (Feb 14, 2009)

Taliax is posting for no good reason
Taliax just got back from her friend's house
Taliax's friend has a kitty
Taliax's friend joined the forums
Taliax's friend is Xelac
Taliax says hi
Taliax is still not working on her art requests


----------



## Darksong (Feb 15, 2009)

Darksong is still not working on updating her art thread.

Darksong REALLY WANTS A CAT D:

I seriously do. Now could we please stop typing like this?


----------



## Taliax (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay. But I really want one of your two-headed dragons. [/wayofftopic]
On topic: I would want a black cat or a calico (tortiseshell)


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

ES wants to talk like this because ES wants to. No one needs to copy ES.

ES might stop...


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 15, 2009)

Taliax said:


> Okay. But I really want one of your two-headed dragons. [/wayofftopic]
> On topic: I would want a black cat or a calico (tortiseshell)


Ooh Calico's are pretty :3
I want one!
Ice tiger has pretty much eaten only sugar today
Ice tiger has a sugar headache D:


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Finally ES feels in the mood to write but suddenly ES's dad comes up and tells her she has homework to do.

ES thinks 'Nosy parents'

ES is forced to do homework tonight(pretty soon)

ES hate.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 15, 2009)

I want a male tortoiseshell thank you :D


----------



## zuea (Feb 16, 2009)

i want a cat with wings!


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah...I have a cat with wings in my fanfic(not always, with special conditions)


----------



## Taliax (Feb 16, 2009)

^That would be awesome. Oh, and now there are THREE cats living in the storm drain: a cream one (no collar), a black-and-white one (no collar, according to my mom), and the the brownish tabby (wih a green flea collar).


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 16, 2009)

TABBY! BLACK AND WHITE! CREAM!

Cats cats cats~


----------



## Taliax (Feb 16, 2009)

Yay~ CATS ROCK!


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 16, 2009)

I WANT THOSE CATS~~~~!!!!!!! :D
I LOVE KITTIES YAY ALL CAPS 
cats rock


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 17, 2009)

YEAH! *ends theme song XD*


----------



## Taliax (Feb 17, 2009)

Huh? What theme song? *is confuzzled*


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Feb 18, 2009)

^ This one. 

*shot*

But seriously, that is my favorite song in the universe. <333


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 18, 2009)

Da di di da~
Moip'n bloip~ 
Ma kitteh likes to play chasing  game.  (Where she decides to run from me and get me to chase her)


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 18, 2009)

Uh...nothing new.

I don't post my fanfics until they're finished and I haven't finished any...

But anyway...Goldenfeather is the one who can run really fast, Silverfeather is the one who can swim well, Whitefeather is the one who can fly and has wings and Shadowfeather is the one who can...I'm not sure what to put for Shadowfeather...

Suggestions?


----------



## Taliax (Feb 19, 2009)

If you are using the same Goldenfeather as in the Warriors RP, you should switch her with Silverfeather.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 19, 2009)

Flametail said:


> ^ This one.


Oh no you didn't DD:

Now that's stuck in my head get it out get it out get it out

On second thought, maybe I'll listen to it again. *hums*


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 19, 2009)

Taliax said:


> If you are using the same Goldenfeather as in the Warriors RP, you should switch her with Silverfeather.


No, it's not. I just like the name XP


----------



## Taliax (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh, well then that sounds good.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 20, 2009)

Ma cats trying to escape again! D:< 
Wtf.
Doesn't she know the neighbors will kill her? D:


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 20, 2009)

:/

It is so COLD here, it was pouring with rain but it's stopped now. And it's fricking SUMMER.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 20, 2009)

O_o Weired.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 20, 2009)

My cat. My cat again. 

:D
Like the new pictures? ^^ Much better quality than the last one.

........... Where do you live, Eeveeskitty? It's winter were I am :o


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 21, 2009)

I live in New Zealand~


----------



## Peter (Feb 21, 2009)

I like kitties... but I don't have a camera D:
I have a Black/Grey Tabby named bob Alfonze :D ..... what?


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh New Zealand? :sunglasses: Yay~ America sucks X3 Grah I want to go to Norwegia[/] Norway :( (Yes I know Norway isn't New Zealand) ~
My cat is meowing~ Oh I thought my laundry was meowing this morning XD when I woke up. 
*Ads Peter to list*

And our theme song is "Cat Scratch Fever" X3 (Not really, it can be but feh)


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 21, 2009)

Cat Scratch Fever? Awesome~

But NZ NEVER gets events, not EVER.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 21, 2009)

^That stinks. What kind of events are talking about, though? The ones where they give away ledgendary pokemon?


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah those :/

I always wanted the Mewtwo Wonder Mail event in PMD2 but I missed it :(


----------



## zuea (Mar 4, 2009)

hmmm......
nothing to say here just
CATS RULE!


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, cats rule...but we need more subject than 'cats rule'...

*Post your cat characters!*

I guess one from your RP/Fic or a Warriors one or even a Fakemon...just some kind of cat that isn't...that normal :)

Goldenfeather(female): 

Breed: A Golden tabby/Silver Tabby crossbreed

Appearance:

General- Goldenfeather is skinny and fast yet can be quiet while running(good for hunting). Her skinny shape doesn't help her fighting skills but she tries to avoid battling whenever possible. Her ears are slightly bigger than normal cat's ears. 

Eyes- Amber and wide

Fur- Most of Goldenfeather's fur is a rich gold colour as suggested by her name spotted with small silver spots, the colour found on Silver Tabbies. Her fur is sorter than usual but also has a hard feel at the same time.

Personality: As a very spoiled kittypet she is cared for perfectly and has came to be very fussy about what she eats/drinks and sleeps on. She is also a 'beauty queen', through she isn't much more beautiful than any other cat she thinks her colours are pretty. She does get better fur treatment and other things than other cats so that may be a reason.

Uh...I'm bored...


----------



## Taliax (Mar 26, 2009)

THIS NEEDS A BUMP

Anyway, we're thinking about taking the storm drain cat to the vet and officially adopting it. I really hope we do, it always tries to get inside when we go to get it food.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 26, 2009)

I _really_ want a scottish fold. They're horribly cute and health animals. My mother seems likes she's considering... :DDD I searched for some on Petfinder, but they don't have any near me.


----------



## Taliax (Mar 26, 2009)

That's great! I've seen pics of Scottish folds, they are really cute. I'd like any cat, though, I don't have a favorite. My mom likes Siamese cats.


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 26, 2009)

Cats, cats, I love them so! I always wanted a cat ever since I was really young, and my dream came true last fall when I got three :')

Here's my kitties!
Tiger
Tater
Stranger

Tiger and Tater are twins, obviously... A stray cat in my aunt's neighbrhood had four kittens, so we took two and my aunt took two. Stranger was just some stray (or lost!) kitten that came to our house one day and din't leave, so we kept him. He likes the sink... X3


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 27, 2009)

Cuuutttteeeee~

TIger should be renamed Tigerstar :D

XD


----------



## Nope (Mar 27, 2009)

Joinssss....

I have two cats, and they're both black. They're Pille and his mother Siri (Hey, I'm norwegian, don't expect us to use english names for our pets!), we don't know who Pille's father is, but most likely a stray cat that was wandering near our house and met Pille's mom.

I'll get pictures sometime :3 Nya!


----------



## Taliax (Mar 27, 2009)

^Those are cool names~


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 27, 2009)

> Cuuutttteeeee~
> 
> TIger should be renamed Tigerstar :D
> 
> XD


Aahh, I should've given them warrior names! xD
Tiger and Tater's first names were Blunder and Garfield, but my sisters whined for me to rename them, so... :P

There's another stray cat that stays at my grandmother's house that we call Buddy. The cat that lives across the street gets pregnant with like all the cats around, and she had kittens with Buddy... There's one little female that is so _adorable!_ She's like a miniature version of Buddy :3


----------



## Taliax (Mar 27, 2009)

^Speaking of kittens, I think the storm drain cat might be pregnant.


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 27, 2009)

Storm drain cat?


----------



## Taliax (Mar 28, 2009)

Earlier in the thread I was talking about this cat that's been living near our house, inside the drain in the street that water from the gutters flow into.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome Bakuphoon :D

[/failpost]


----------



## Nope (Mar 28, 2009)

EeveeSkitty, you mean [/doublefailpost] :P And thank you.

I remember how Pille got his name XP Pille means pee, or rather, peeing. When he was a little kit, he always peed on the old couch. And that's why we named him "Pille".


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 28, 2009)

Oops :O

My library is failing once again :(


----------



## Taliax (Apr 3, 2009)

:DDD

Our library just got all the books in the first & second series, plus Long Shadows. :D


----------



## Evolutionary (Apr 6, 2009)

In the library it seems that Long Shadows has been requested...it's been requested for a while :P

...I keep mistaking this for the Warriors Fan Club.


----------



## Taliax (Apr 6, 2009)

I do too sometimes. XD


----------

